# Almond Roca (fast and wonderful)



## Dove (Dec 15, 2004)

Almond Roca
Place 40 saltine crackers on a cookie sheet that is covered with foil. 
Turn edges of foil up.

1 cup real butter
1/2 cup sugar
Bring to a slow boil

Pour over crackers, Make sure all are covered.
Bake 9 or 10 minutes at 350*
Remove and cover with a 12 oz. package of semi-sweet 
chocolate chips. Put back into oven until chips can be spread like frosting
with the back of a spoon. Be sure to cover all of the crackers.

Sprinkle with 1 1/2 cups of chopped Almonds
Enjoy!
Marge Helms


----------



## middie (Dec 15, 2004)

ooh sounds good. and easy !


----------



## Dove (Dec 16, 2004)

*Try it..you'll like it..    *


----------



## middie (Dec 16, 2004)

i think i just might dove


----------



## Dove (Dec 16, 2004)

*Let us know if you do..maybe you and your son could do it togather..let him lay out the crackers and sprinkle some of the nuts on...
Marge*


----------



## middie (Dec 16, 2004)

dove yeah he loves to help. maybe i'll do it when i get home from work saturday and he's home


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a very easy recipe that is just a bit different.

Almond Roca Bars
1/2 lb Butter 
1/2 c Brown sugar 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 c Flour 
2 ts Baking powder 
1  Egg yolk 
6  Good quality chocolate bars (semisweet) 
1 1/2 c Chopped almonds 

Preheat oven to 325F
1.Cream butter and sugars. Add egg yolk. Beat until creamy.
2.Mix baking powder with flour. Add to butter mixture; mix until well incorporated and creamy.
3.Spread evenly in 9x13 pan. Bake for 25 minutes. 
4.Put bars of chocolate on top of baked crust; put back into the oven briefly so that chocolate melts and can be spread easily to cover the entire top.
5.Sprinkle with chopped almonds. Cool to room temp and cut into bars.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

Dove, this recipe is as bizarre as the one where you bake an apple pie with Ritz crackers instead of apples.  

The question is, does it really taste like Almond Roca?  The "chemical" pie made with Ritz crackers actually fools people into thinking they're eating a real apple pie.  

I may just try it for a Christmas party.  I'll make it and if it tastes half way decent, I'll take it to the party just to get people's reactions.


----------



## Dove (Dec 18, 2004)

*Truse me..it is very good and people won't know it is made from crackers..as I said the Demo people at Costco asked for the recipe and I had to make 14 copies.*


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

OK.  You convinced me.  Will head to the market in a little while to get the crackers and chocolate chips.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

Me, too!  I'm right behind you, Psiguyy!

Thanks, Marge!!!!!


----------



## Dove (Dec 18, 2004)

*Be sure and come back and tell us if you liked it...I say with all fingers crossed.*


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I got the stuff.  I'll put it together later tonight and let ya all know.

I have a lot of baking to do.  I'm way behind schedule.  Haven't felt like doing much because I hurt my food really bad.  Got a real deep injury that didn't break the skin, but caused a lot of tissue damage underneath.  I now have a really ugly wound, now that the skin peeled off.  Using lots of hydrogen peroxide and antibiotic ointment two or three times a day to keep it clean.  

The swelling has finally disappeared and I can keep my weight on the foot.

BTW, funny thing happened when I went for the crackers.  Haven't bought saltines in years.  I don't think I've eaten a saltine in over 10 years.  Anyway, I stood at the shelf looking at the boxes of saltines wondering if I was supposed to buy unsalted saltines.  I looked for unsalted and didn't find any, then it struck me.  A saltine wouldn't be called a saltine if it didn't have salt.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 19, 2004)

OK.  I made this last night and wasn't happy with the results.  My thinking is the butter/sugar mix needs to be cooked longer.  

I brought it to a slow boil like the instructions say.  I kept stirring it until it formed a homogenous mix.  Poured over the crackers and baked.  

The crackers still looked like crackers and ended up tasting like sweet crackers with chocolate.  They were kind of chewy instead of crispy.  

Not sure if I should have baked it longer (I baked for the full 10 minutes) or if I should have cooked the sugar longer.  The sugar part looked butter yellow.  

How long do you cook the sugar/butter mix?


----------



## htc (Dec 19, 2004)

here's a similar recipe I got from a coworker.  I tried hers and they were really good, very addictive...

1 sleeve saltine crackers . 
2 sticks butter
1c white sugar (brown sugar will create a strong heath toffee bar flavor)
salt (sea salt works best)
large handful of chocolate chips (milk, dark or white)
handful of chopped walnuts or pecans

Line a cookie sheet with aluminum foil and spray with cooking spray. cover with saltine crackers, break to fit if necessary. melt butter in small saucepan; add sugar and boil for two minute.  pour over crackers. bake at 350 degrees for 6 to 8 minutes. (watch carefully and take out when butter/sugar mixture deepens in color) removes from oven, sprinkle tops liberally with salt and then chocolate chips over crackers, top with nuts and push into chocolate. put in fridge for 1 hour, break into pieces.


----------



## Dove (Dec 20, 2004)

*Mine and yours would taste the same..the sleeve of crackers has about 37 crackers so to place 40 comes out 8 across and 5 down..just evens it up. everyone who has tried then always asks for the recipe and is very surprised when I say that it is made from crackers..No one I know has ever said they didn't like it..we think it is a great substitute for the real thing.*


----------



## Dove (Dec 20, 2004)

*Middie,
Did you bake with your son's help over the week end?*


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Did anyone try the recipe I posted? It is quite good, easy, and there are not crackers involved!


----------



## htc (Dec 24, 2004)

I just tried the recipe I posted earlier.  Man is it good. I did change it up a tad. instead of using all white or brown sugar,  I used half of each, and I topped it with walnuts and white chocolate chips.  One thing I did find was that the white chocolate chips didn't melt as well as I thought it would have. I put in on the top rack for several minutes (I had something else baking in the middle rack).  When I took it out to spread, it wasnt as smooth as I would have liked. 

Next time, I might try melting the chocolate in a pan and then just spreading it on afterwards. I think this will make it much more even.


----------



## amcardon (Dec 20, 2005)

Ha ha!  I seriously love this place...  The other day a group from our church came caroling and had a plate of goodies and had these toffee bar things that I told my wife I thought it was a saltine cracker in the middle and she didn't believe me, so I come in here and search for saltine and find this!  They were so stinkin good I'm excited to try out these recipes!


----------

